

The &lt;nsfw&gt; Element - razerbeans
http://html5doctor.com/the-nsfw-element/

======
stuartjmoore
I know this is an April Fools post, but still:

YES, I've been thinking about this kind of thing for a while. But <nsfw>
doesn't seem like enough.

What if an entire page or website is nsfw? Maybe some kind of header
information would be more appropriate. Or inside the root element (<html
nsfw>). How about specific ratings? <nsfw rated:"urn:mpaa:R">

There are still plenty of problems--kids getting around the browser settings--
but it's 10x stronger[citation needed] than "what's your birth date?".

~~~
jrockway
_There are still plenty of problems--kids getting around the browser settings_

Why not just let the kids look at the damn porn?

If they can't see boobs on the Internet, then they are going to see them in a
context that results in the creation of children. It's almost like we're
_programmed_ to reproduce, or something...

~~~
reduxredacted
I don't think it's a good solution for internet filtering, however, I think
it's a good solution to prevent accidental porn exposure (APE).

I work in a rather open office environment now. Our management has no problem
if employees blow off some steam by surfing to a site that might not be work
related as long as its not excessive (just like they don't punish people for
going to the break room to get a candy bar from a machine, or going outside to
smoke).

However, click the wrong link and end up with porn (or something otherwise
seriously inappropriate for a typical work environment) and you get noticed
very, very quickly.

------
arethuza
As long as Google supports searching based on this then it's a great idea ;-)

------
mrcharles
A joke which would be a great addition to the internet.

(Not for potential censoring so much as avoiding potential workplace problems)

~~~
erlanger
Given how little attention most frontend developers pay to their markup's
semantics, I don't think I'd want to entrust them (us) with a tag that HR
finds interesting.

